
Immediate Cardioprotective Benefits of Exercise Preconditioning - leephillips
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamacardiology/article-abstract/2664268?utm_source=TWITTER&utm_medium=social_jn&utm_term=1192981764&utm_content=content_engagement%7carticle_engagement&utm_campaign=article_alert&linkId=45429834
======
peterlk
Having a bit of trouble on mobile, can someone tell me what an "episode of
exercise" is? Does running a mile count? What about a walk/bike ride to work?

------
nerdponx
This title is deliberately misleading and does not reflect the actual title of
the article: "Association of Exercise Preconditioning With Immediate
Cardioprotection"

~~~
leephillips
The title was (automatically) taken from the web page title defined by the
journal itself. It seems to me to have substantially the same meaning as the
article title.

~~~
nerdponx
No. An "association" is not a "benefit". It can _suggest_ or even _imply_ a
benefit, but they are not the same thing. The former is the result of the
study, the latter is misleading and incorrect.

I feel like I need a picture of Bart Simpson writing "correlation does not
imply causation" on a blackboard to post on these occasions.

~~~
leephillips
Now try reading the article. The authors argue for causation in many places,
suggesting what they feel are plausible mechanisms. Again, the title is not
deceptive, deliberately or otherwise.

